# Do You Cry Easily?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't really start blubbering, but I will tear up if I see something happy or sad.  I can tear up at a commercial, like the ones for the Humane Society, or even a game show, when someone wins.  If I watch the show Undercover Boss, and at the end the boss gives a lot of money or help to a needy employee, I can tear up at that.  Whether I'm at home or in a movie theater, I can't hold back my tears if something moves me.

Even as a child I used to watch Queen for a Day with my mother before I started school, and I would always get emotional.  She was a kind person, but did not tear up like that for those things.  Very sympathetic and empathetic...sometimes it's a curse, lol.

How about you?  Do you cry easily, or are you usually dry eyed?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 1, 2015)

Sometimes yes, it just depends.  Undercover boss, when I've watched it yes, I avoid certain movies at the theater for this reason, I don't like to become misty in public, though occasionally it's unavoidable.


----------



## Linda (Mar 1, 2015)

I used to cry easily (all my life) but I haven't been like that in several years.  When my husband was taking Lupron shots he cried a lot.  He would cry when he was just trying to tell someone something he had done or any story about fishing or working on a car or whatever.  He is very talkative and he'd have to stop and try to get himself under control in order to continue.  After he stopped the shots (They made his legs hurt) it took about a year and a half for him to get back to normal.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 1, 2015)

My mother's mantra was, "Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about."

No, I do not cry easily. 
If I want to cry but can't let go, I sing Ye Banks and Braes, which is melancholy enough to do the trick, but I must be alone to cry most of the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting about the shots Linda, I don't know anything about Lupron but it certainly sounds like it has an emotional effect on the user.  Glad he was able to stop taking them.  Warri, that was my mother's mantra too, only that was a different kind of crying than I was talking about.  I don't know how many times she said that to me during my childhood, but it worked, I turned off the waterworks pretty quickly.  :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I cry easily watching anything happy or sad. I hate doing that at the cinema and make sure I have lots of Kleenex.  There are movies I've seen a zillion times and still cry when I watch them.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2015)

As a child I cried over everything which made me appear weak, so everybody picked on me and made my life hell. Now I keep myself to myself. I may feel like crying but I never cry in public. Sometimes I cry in private but mostly when I feel like crying I'll whip out a notebook, write down why I want to cry, and what I can do to solve whatever problems I have making me weepy. This makes me feel better and I solve a lot of problems this way too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Has anyone cried while reading a book?  I blubbered like a baby while reading the final scenes in The Book Thief.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I cry almost every time I look out the window and see more snow piling on the already existing snow...


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

A lot of things make me 'sniff'...many books; even though I have read them before; especially Joanna Trollope and Maeve Binchy.
also TV; the worst is probably Extreme Makeover, Home Edition.
i watch very few films; good job really!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

Yup I'm a very emotional person I cry easily...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 2, 2015)

Not really.... although beautiful music will bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not really.... although beautiful music will bring a tear to my eye.



Elgar's Enigma variations puts a lump in my throat every time. So does Dougie MacLean singing Caledonia.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

When I sing people who love music cry and everyone else grimaces.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, just limit your singing to the shower, if you have one...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

Of course I have a shower, I just don't use it.
I'm a soak-in the-bath kind of girl.
In the bath you either read or listen to the radio.
Singing is inappropriate.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 2, 2015)

How primitive.  Nobody uses that old tub thing since the shower became available...


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

The aristocracy do. Check my user name.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ersatz aristocracy doesn't cut it...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

My singing is so bad I won't sing unless I'm alone and have music playing louder than my singing.  Then I sound good.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2015)

I cry very easily most of the time. And both sad things and very happy can do it to me.  

Many years ago, I was at a horse show and a horse that I knew was being celebrated in the ring at his retirement.  He was incredibly beautiful as they went through the ceremony of removing his saddle and bridle and his young rider who'd had him since she was a little girl and won many accolades with his assistance, leaned her head against his silky neck to hide her own tears before setting him loose in the ring to run free and unfettered before his adoring fans.  He was so lovely and I was not alone with tears streaming as he circled again and again, head and tail held high to thunderous applause.  To this day I cannot talk about it and even now, just typing this little paragraph, I'm sniffling and wiping away the tears from my cheeks.   

Yes I'd say that I'm totally done in by joy or sorrow!  And now, I'll go and find the box of tissue.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

There's something about water running that makes me want to sing -- and the shower or bath is a good place to cry if I want to. I find crying is very cathartic -- at a funeral, after a good cry, everyone eats lunch and talks to each other and feels a bit better.


----------



## avrp (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm pretty emotional. I've even been known to get teary eyed in the grocery store if a certain song comes on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> I cry very easily most of the time. And both sad things and very happy can do it to me.
> 
> Many years ago, I was at a horse show and a horse that I knew was being celebrated in the ring at his retirement.  He was incredibly beautiful as they went through the ceremony of removing his saddle and bridle and his young rider who'd had him since she was a little girl and won many accolades with his assistance, leaned her head against his silky neck to hide her own tears before setting him loose in the ring to run free and unfettered before his adoring fans.  He was so lovely and I was not alone with tears streaming as he circled again and again, head and tail held high to thunderous applause.  To this day I cannot talk about it and even now, just typing this little paragraph, I'm sniffling and wiping away the tears from my cheeks.
> 
> Yes I'd say that I'm totally done in by joy or sorrow!  And now, I'll go and find the box of tissue.



That story brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2015)

No, I don't cry easy. Sometimes something patriotic or National Anthem will make me tear up. I hardest I cried in years is when we lost our Shih Tzu sassy. I took her to have put down and held it together in the Vets office but lost it when I left. I think i cried most of that day. .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

I always used to tear up at the National Anthem too Pappy.  Crying for the loss of a beloved pet is different, I respect a man who loves animals enough to shed some tears of sadness during those times.  My dog is nearing that day, when we may have to say good-bye, I get teary just thinking about it.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Has anyone cried while reading a book?  I blubbered like a baby while reading the final scenes in The Book Thief.



Yes, Angela's Ashes


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

I cried like a baby while watching The Horse Whisperer.  I had to turn it off at times and watch it in sections, because it was so intense.  I stay away from sad books if I can help it.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Has anyone cried while reading a book?  I blubbered like a baby while reading the final scenes in The Book Thief.



Yes, there have been several, I am very empathetic, so I feel other peoples pain or happiness quite easily.  Sometimes this can be good or bad if I don't reel it in at times.  But, I'm no sap there was a time people could play on this, not anymore, I can mete out those less deserving of my empathy or sympathy quite easily.  You deserve to walk the plank, I'll escort you off if necessary.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always used to tear up at the National Anthem too Pappy.  Crying for the loss of a beloved pet is different, I respect a man who loves animals enough to shed some tears of sadness during those times.  My dog is nearing that day, when we may have to say good-bye, I get teary just thinking about it.




Speaking of music, there are certain songs, I can't listen to till this day including a particular couple of instrumentals by Enya and that Wind Beneath My Wings, they make me think of my Sisters and I start to get misty or all out ball my eyes out.  But the music that makes you cry because it's so beautiful, that is another story.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yes, Angela's Ashes



Don't remember if I cried reading the book or listening to it on audio as it's been a long time.  But I certainly cried watching the movie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I cried like a baby while watching The Horse Whisperer.  I had to turn it off at times and watch it in sections, because it was so intense.  I stay away from sad books if I can help it.



One movie that is guaranteed to make me cry no matter how many times I've seen it is 'Crush'.  And when I listen to the song that was played during a certain scene it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

I read Angela's Ashes and don't remember crying, just that it was very well-written, but I found it so depressing that I can't bring myself to see the movie.
Seeing sad movies that make one cry might be helpful for those that seem to be stuck in their grieving process and can't cry or people who might have a hard time expressing emotions.  Crush sounds like a good movie, but now I'm hesitant to see it because I don't want to get into a sad state of mind.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I read Angela's Ashes and don't remember crying, just that it was very well-written, but I found it so depressing that I can't bring myself to see the movie.
> Seeing sad movies that make one cry might be helpful for those that seem to be stuck in their grieving process and can't cry or people who might have a hard time expressing emotions.  Crush sounds like a good movie, but now I'm hesitant to see it because I don't want to get into a sad state of mind.



You know, I shed a few tears and laughed much while reading the book, it's still one of my favorites, I'm not sure if I did so during the movie though, I don't even remember if the movie was all well done, I may have even left the room a few times while it was running on the dvd player.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I read Angela's Ashes and don't remember crying, just that it was very well-written, but I found it so depressing that I can't bring myself to see the movie.
> Seeing sad movies that make one cry might be helpful for those that seem to be stuck in their grieving process and can't cry or people who might have a hard time expressing emotions.  Crush sounds like a good movie, but now I'm hesitant to see it because I don't want to get into a sad state of mind.



Crush is a good movie and has many funny parts to it.  I looked it up and there are two movies called Crush.  The one I'm referring to is 2001 with Andie McDowell.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Crush is a good movie and has many funny parts to it.  I looked it up and there are two movies called Crush.  The one I'm referring to is 2001 with Andie McDowell.



I looked it up on Wiki and it does sound good, so maybe I'll try to find it on Netflix and give it a go.  I'm such a wimp when it comes to sad movies these days.  :sorrow:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You know, I shed a few tears and laughed much while reading the book, it's still one of my favorites, I'm not sure if I did so during the movie though, I don't even remember if the movie was all well done, I may have even left the room a few times while it was running on the dvd player.



The issue I had with the Angela's Ashes movie was the kids all looked very well-fed, even plump, with healthy looking rosy cheeks. They needed to get thinner actors and do a better makeup job on them.  They rarely got enough to eat and certainly not much healthy food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I looked it up on Wiki and it does sound good, so maybe I'll try to find it on Netflix and give it a go.  I'm such a wimp when it comes to sad movies these days.  :sorrow:



Not all sad. Worth the tears.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

Tears can be cathartic.  I remember the day I sat for my final university exam after 8 years of part time study. Driving home I listened to Paul Robson on the radio singing _Joe Hill_. I blubbered for poor Joe but it was really tears of relief. Naturally I was alone, or I would never have allowed myself to cry.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Tears can be cathartic.  I remember the day I sat for my final university exam after 8 years of part time study. Driving home I listened to Paul Robson on the radio singing _Joe Hill_. I blubbered for poor Joe but it was really tears of relief. Naturally I was alone, or I would never have allowed myself to cry.



Agree.  It can be cathartic.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

found this apropo


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2015)

I never know what's going to make me cry.  I'll burst out in tears at a beautiful sunset.  I bawled the first time I saw lava flowing (go figure...). Music can do it.  A tear-jerker story will do it every time.   For months after my husband died, I broke down crying every time I heard or saw an ambulance.  When I watched Nik Wallenda tight-rope walk across the Grand Canyon, I cried from start to finish.   On the other hand, I didn't cry when Old Yeller died, books almost never make me cry and I've never cried at a funeral.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> found this apropo
> 
> That was lovely Cookie, but I like this one so much better.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Interesting about the shots Linda, I don't know anything about Lupron but it certainly sounds like it has an emotional effect on the user.  Glad he was able to stop taking them.  Warri, that was my mother's mantra too, only that was a different kind of crying than I was talking about.  I don't know how many times she said that to me during my childhood, but it worked, I turned off the waterworks pretty quickly.  :yes:



I got that same warning, and I did heed it!  Another one I got a lot was "If you don't have anything to do, I will FIND you something to do" (meaning some chore).  I heeded that one, too!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always used to tear up at the National Anthem too Pappy.  Crying for the loss of a beloved pet is different, I respect a man who loves animals enough to shed some tears of sadness during those times.  My dog is nearing that day, when we may have to say good-bye, I get teary just thinking about it.



SeaBreeze,I just had to put my beloved Harold to sleep last week.  He had been unwell for a while and had bad arthritis and they found a huge mass in his spleen and I had to let him go.  He was 13 (very old for a large breed such as he was).  It was awful and I'm still not over it.  I still think I see him out of the corner of my eye, or I turn around and expect to see him, as he always stayed where he could see me.  Emily, his co-dog (an elderly lady herself) is also sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm very sorry you lost your Harold, Butterfly.  He's peaceful now and out of pain, you can be comforted by knowing you gave him a good life in a loving home.  My dog is 12 1/2, and he's in the upper 60s in pounds, so he's quite large too.  We always hold a special place in our hearts for our pets who have crossed the 'bridge', I don't think we ever get over them.  Your loss is very new, I know what you're going through is hard...hugs. :girl_hug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't really start blubbering, but I will tear up if I see something happy or sad.  I can tear up at a commercial, like the ones for the Humane Society, or even a game show, when someone wins.  If I watch the show Undercover Boss, and at the end the boss gives a lot of money or help to a needy employee, I can tear up at that.  Whether I'm at home or in a movie theater, I can't hold back my tears if something moves me.
> 
> Even as a child I used to watch Queen for a Day with my mother before I started school, and I would always get emotional.  She was a kind person, but did not tear up like that for those things.  Very sympathetic and empathetic...sometimes it's a curse, lol.
> 
> How about you?  Do you cry easily, or are you usually dry eyed?


I tear up easily. I also cry easily. I'm easily hurt. So I find it's easier if I stay at a cool distance from the world.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes I cry easily. I cry watching sad movies, I cry knowing others are hurting, I cry at how some treat their children and pets. Im a very emotional person.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

I used to cry very easily but not so much anymore.  If it's something truly sad I will be crying for sure but I used to cry at the drop of a hat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I tear up easily. I also cry easily. I'm easily hurt. So I find it's easier if I stay at a cool distance from the world.


I cry easily, but as I said, it can be from happy or sad things.  I've never felt the need to distance myself from the world....hugs.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

I did tear up upon finding the "This Is Not A Drill" poem I discovered while sorting through stuff and then posted here and read to my son. I tear up watching 83 Charlie Mopic.
But, tears of joy also appear when seeing children or animals enjoying themselves.
Although given that, I never really cry. Years ago in my veterans group I said that if I start crying I'm afraid it won't stop. I realize crying is healthy but sobbing uncontrollably I prefer to avoid at all cost.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2021)

No.  
When I was a little girl, if I ever cried, I was told,
"Stop crying.  , You come from a lot tougher stock than that!"
i was taught it was a weakness.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

Gaer said:


> No.
> When I was a little girl, if I ever cried, I was told,
> "Stop crying.  , You come from a lot tougher stock than that!"
> i was taught it was a weakness.


You do know now it's not a weakness, don't you?


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

No.  Can’t remember what year that I last cried.


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

Sad book, sad movie, sad opera make me cry easily .... big things I can deal with, and crying may come long after the event.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes! I cry a lot. So many things bring tears to my eyes. Sometimes Happy tears and many many times Sad tears. I'll give you an example. When I was in 8th grade I had to bring something to a teacher I had in 1st grade. I knocked on the classroom door and a little girl opened it to let me inside. As soon as the teacher saw me she said: "Get out the buckets". She remembered me from all those years before and she knew how easily I cried.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

I breakdown quicker and easier now than I used to.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 25, 2021)

My paternal grandfather was known for his crying,  AND a very strong mind, quick temper, and dominant personality, so your have to say the link between crying and weakness some mentioned isn't so straightforward.
My father I never saw cry at all, and in the whole of his adult life I'm told by my eldest sibling, who may have witnessed this, he cried at the funeral of his best school mate aged forty, and (she said she'd been told), the death of his first born child at five minutes of age. He was very strong too, though whether stronger in his mind than grandad I don't know, though I guess he must have seen showing emotion as a weakness.
(I'm a blubber, but mainly on happy occasions, though some funerals too)


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 25, 2021)

Do You Cry Easily?​
I've cried maybe three times in the last 30-40, maybe 50 years.

Its a very uncomfortable feeling when in a group of crying folks, and I'm not.
Hard to know where to look.

I so wish I could cry more
It really feels good

I envy those that do


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2021)

I was never one to cry much at all. But as I've gotten older I'll often puddle up with grateful tears. I'm not saying life is perfect for me but my focus has changed I guess, and my priorities maybe.

I know many in here don't want to read this but I have to be honest...God is just being so good to me and I'm on a natural high every time I think about how grateful I am for his love. I either sing praises, dance, or cry grateful tears. I know it sounds silly to some but I'm sincere.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> ................... Do you cry easily ....................... ?


Yes. Too easily.


----------

